# Old School Pioneer Premier Purple GM-X424 Four (4) Channel Amp Mexico



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Pioneer Premier Purple GM X424 Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier Mexico | eBay


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I am a very honest person and what you see in the pictures and what is described is exactly what you will receive.

Ha ha ha. That comment makes me feel so much better purchasing it :laugh:
Nice amp though and a rare find.


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

juiceweazel said:


> I am a very honest person and what you see in the pictures and what is described is exactly what you will receive.
> 
> Ha ha ha. That comment makes me feel so much better purchasing it :laugh:
> Nice amp though and a rare find.


Alrighty...thanks...I think. :blank:


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

mizatt32 said:


> Alrighty...thanks...I think. :blank:


My apologies, I didn't realize this was your amp for sale. I thought it was the link to an eBay find. I was just looking at the links at the top of the page, not the for sale stuff.
I'll just hide under my keyboard now....... :disappointed:


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

juiceweazel said:


> My apologies, I didn't realize this was your amp for sale. I thought it was the link to an eBay find. I was just looking at the links at the top of the page, not the for sale stuff.
> I'll just hide under my keyboard now....... :disappointed:


 Haha no worries


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wasa nice one. love the purple models.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

They were pretty good amps... I'm just wondering why it is listed as Mexico, but location says Illinois?


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

The amp is made in Mexico, the seller is in Illinois...


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not China, but I still don't think I would have put "Mexico" in the title. That could throw people off. Besides, most don't care unless it was Made in USA, or Europe.


----------

